# Bike swap April 9th Stockton



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm sure my Central Valley Cabe members are familiar with this. Is it a pretty decent turnout?


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 433013
> I'm sure my Central Valley Cabe members are familiar with this. Is it a pretty decent turnout?




More people the better
More sellers the better
Every body bring good stuff I will be there with good stuff and a pocket full of $$$$$$$$$$&


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djhavikk (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll be there. Always a great time.


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2017)

Swap


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Edit the title to match the flyer??
Sunday April 9


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Edit the title to match the flyer??
> Sunday April 9




Oops your right. Duh....


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2017)

Come one come all!


----------



## kreika (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you for fixing that!!!!


----------

